# Release date for Jesonite's Running Wild publication finally confirmed



## VGmaster9 (Apr 1, 2011)

On his Youtube channel he announced the details on the first volume of the new version of his comic, as seen on the vid here. I really must have a thing for Jeso lately lol, since I really am a big fan of his work. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rI33dVLLpRA


----------



## Keosil (Apr 1, 2011)

Wait...what?


----------



## Smelge (Apr 1, 2011)

Stop making threads. We get it, you like a 5 page failed comic, but you don't need to make dozens of threads about it.


----------



## VGmaster9 (Apr 1, 2011)

Smelge said:


> Stop making threads. We get it, you like a 5 page failed comic, but you don't need to make dozens of threads about it.


 
You do know why I really made this thread, right?


----------



## Smelge (Apr 1, 2011)

Because you are secretly Jesonite on a trolling campaign to smear your shit across as much of the internet as possible.

Do I win a prize?


----------



## VGmaster9 (Apr 1, 2011)

All I wanted to do was make a joke, but apparently that backfired.


----------



## Smelge (Apr 2, 2011)

Possibly because the only person who cares about it is you.

But if you like apathy, by all means, carry on trying to get people to say it's actually the best Katbox comic, or make another thread about how good it would have theoretically been.


----------



## VGmaster9 (Apr 2, 2011)

Well for your information it had nothing to do with the Katbox comic.


----------



## Keosil (Apr 3, 2011)

This is why I hate April Fools...


----------



## Ozriel (Apr 3, 2011)

ur doin it wrong. :V


----------



## VGmaster9 (Apr 3, 2011)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> ur doin it wrong. :V


 
Nah, this one's alot more underrated


----------



## Smelge (Apr 3, 2011)

VGmaster9 said:


> Nah, this one's alot more underrated


 
Actually, OP is not far off the mark:

http://www.furrynewsnetwork.com/2011/04/running-wild-release-date-confirmed-jesonite/


----------



## VGmaster9 (Apr 3, 2011)

Smelge said:


> Actually, OP is not far off the mark:
> 
> http://www.furrynewsnetwork.com/2011/04/running-wild-release-date-confirmed-jesonite/


 
How did you do that?


----------



## Smelge (Apr 3, 2011)

How did I do what? Link to Furry News Network? You just copy and paste it in to the reply box.


----------



## Ozriel (Apr 3, 2011)

VGmaster9 said:


> Nah, this one's alot more underrated


 
Then you are still doing it wrong.
http://en.wikifur.com/wiki/Running_Wild Try this link. It's been recently updated.


----------



## Smelge (Apr 3, 2011)

The way the OP is going on, it's like the links he's clicking are going to the wrong place. Maybe he has that new computer virus that's going around that messes with links.


----------



## Ozriel (Apr 3, 2011)

Smelge said:


> The way the OP is going on, it's like the links he's clicking are going to the wrong place. Maybe he has that new computer virus that's going around that messes with links.


 
You mean the anti-Virus Action virus?

Might want to scan your computer, OP.


----------



## Smelge (Apr 3, 2011)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> You mean the anti-Virus Action virus?
> 
> Might want to scan your computer, OP.


 
Or, Microsoft have an update for it: http://www.microsoft.com/en-gb/security_essentials/antivirus_Action.aspx


----------



## Ozriel (Apr 3, 2011)

Smelge said:


> Or, Microsoft have an update for it: http://www.microsoft.com/en-gb/security_essentials/antivirus_Action.aspx



It's also a good idea to download http://www.malwarebytes.org/ and http://www.safer-networking.org/index2.html

Enough Derailment. Check the fur wiki OP.


----------



## VGmaster9 (Apr 3, 2011)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Enough Derailment. Check the fur wiki OP.


 
This? There's nothing new there.


----------



## Taralack (Apr 3, 2011)

Oh god you guys â™¥


----------



## mbwolverine (May 27, 2011)

Smelge said:


> Because you are secretly Jesonite on a trolling campaign to smear your shit across as much of the internet as possible.
> 
> Do I win a prize?



Nice. :-D


----------

